

Show HN: Tyba – 250 Startups in Europe (built over last 5 months) - eisokant
http://tyba.com/companies/city/london

======
minimaxir
Your previous submission of this was killed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8068952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8068952)

~~~
eisokant
Resubmitted because I have no clue why this is being killed. It is a genuine
post, I've been a member for over 6 years and want to share and get feedback
from the community. Nothing spammy or shady going on here.

